# Gnome senza evolution, si può?  [risolto]

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

ieri ho aggiornato a gnome 2.30, e, come al solito, mi sono chiesto se posso fare a meno di evolution.

Ricordo che già è stato detto di usare gnome-light, oppure di modificare l'ebuild di gnome per non tirarsi dietro evolution.

Riguardo alla prima soluzione, ho poi il terrore di lasciare indietro molti pezzi.

La seconda, mi sembra scomoda da una parte (ogni aggiornamento bisogna ricordarsi la modifica) e pericoloso dall'altro (e se poi non includo pacchetti necessari?).

Chiedo così il vostro consiglio. Come è possibile agire nel modo migliore? Ma soprattutto, è una cosa fattibile, o per una questione di dipendenze (et similia) è meglio lasciarlo?

Grazie.

----------

## Onip

ci sono

a) evolution, che è assolutamente opzionale

b) evolution-data-server, controllabile tramite la use eds.

Io, dal canto mio, ti consiglio di passare a gnome-light, la procedura non è così complicata come la puoi pensare.

emergi -C gnome e emergi gome-light.

con emerge --depclean -p controlli cosa andrebbe rimosso ed emergi i pacchetti che desideri (ma non le loro dipendenze) con

```
# emerge --no-replace <pacchetto>
```

vai di depclean finale e ti sbarazzi di tutto quello che non ti serve

Io, ad ogni aggiornamento di gnome, do una controllatina con

```
# emerge -p gnome-base/gnome
```

e vedo se c'è qualche pacchetto che "mi stuzzica" e lo emergo

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io, ad ogni aggiornamento di gnome, do una controllatina con
> 
> ```
> # emerge -p gnome-base/gnome
> ```
> ...

 

Questa è la soluzione migliore quando smanetti con i metapacchetti...emergi quello base e controlli (ed eventualmente emergi) cosa mancherebbe se installassi quello con più pacchetti  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Io invece preferisco evitare il più possibile di infestare il file world, per cui uso l'ebuild gnome rimuovendo un po' di cose, come epiphany, evolution, cheese, deskbar-applet e compagnia briscola. Comunque sì, si può fare.

----------

## MajinJoko

Vi ringrazio moltissimo.

Visto che non ho chiesto la luna, vi pongo anche la curiosità che mi attanaglia: ma evolution (o evolution-data-server) è in qualche modo legato all'orologio sul pannello? Serve solo per avere in grassetto i giorni che presentano qualche appuntamento, o posso farne tranquillamente a meno?

Grazie mille per tutto.

----------

## MajinJoko

Fatto.

Son passato per gnome-light, e ho tolto 2-3 cosucce. Certo, ora il world è un pò più sporco, ma pazienza. Mai usato evolution, eppure compilato per 4 anni ormai.. un genio!

Grazie ancora.

----------

